

Review my app: MyClanPlan - A dead simple planner for friends - u4

I'd love to get feedback on my webapp http://www.myclanplan.com<p>Its an attempt to make a very basic planning utility for friends that might come in handy while organising a party or a trip. 'Planning' here referring to a collection of tasks and notes(suggestions or resource links or comments for people working to complete the tasks), put up by anyone with access to the plan page.<p>I would like to know if you think a simple planner is even required in the first place. I found planning for my friend's birthday party, via back and forth emails, a big pain and decided to build this.<p>Specifically, I'd love to hear from you regarding the application's no login/register approach, design, interaction, workflow and the usefulness of the content on the help page.<p>Suggestions and feature requests are most welcome. Thanks.
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Clickable: <http://www.myclanplan.com>

I started to evaluate MyClanPlan as I have an actual use for this, but I
stopped when I had to provide an email address. I don't want to provide an
email address, and I don't think I should have to. I think many other people
will stop at that point too.

Here's a suggestion. Ask someone for a "password" and generate your "random"
link based on that. Put it on the page, and don't email it to them. Allow them
to use the system without an email, but offer some features only with an
email. Offer reminders, or invitations, or something like that, but only with
an email. In this way people can use and evaluate your system without exposing
their email, but gain access to more features when they know it will be
useful.

Limit the number of reminders, etc, on a free plan, and then offer unlimited
reminders for a small fee. Then put ads on the free versions, and remove them
from the paid for version.

Just thinking through the keyboard - feel free to ignore me. I like the idea,
I'm just not willing to give away my email address that easily.

~~~
u4
thanks for that. makes a lot of sense.

to be honest it didn't occur to me that email would be a big concern for most
people. more importantly by sending the users the link to their plan pages, i
was ensuring they have a way to have them stored(so to speak) without say,
bookmarking it or something, but i guess you make a good point when you say it
becomes a roadblock while evaluation.

